# 1/75 recieves 12 Silver Stars



## goon175 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't even put into words how humbled I am by these guys. I personally served with 7 of the 12 mentioned, and these accounts are just absolutely awe inspiring. Rangers really do Lead The Way!

http://www.armytimes.com/mobile/ind...ers-silver-stars-afghanistan-heroics-032512w/



> *12 Rangers get Silver Stars for Afghan heroics*
> 
> 
> BY MICHELLE TAN - STAFF WRITER | POSTED : SUNDAY MAR 25, 2012 9:35:27 EDT
> ...


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish there was an "amazing" or "awe inspiring" button. Congrats to your buddies Goon!


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 25, 2012)

Absolutely amazing.  I have few friends and former roommates on this list and I'm in complete and total awe of them...RLTW!!


----------



## dknob (Mar 25, 2012)

those are some sexy uniforms.


----------



## Karoshi (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it common to use the full color patches and devices on multicam for ceremonies or was it done just for this ceremony? Never really seen that before, but it actually looks pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 28, 2012)

they have been doing it for all of their ceremonies and special events lately.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 29, 2012)

Karoshi said:


> Is it common to use the full color patches and devices on multicam for ceremonies or was it done just for this ceremony? Never really seen that before, but it actually looks pretty good in my opinion.


I like the fact they are doing it in M/C, a big fuck you to big Army.
I am sure CSM's all over the planet have epileptic fits every time they see these photo's.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 29, 2012)

> I am sure CSM's all over the planet have epileptic fits every time they see these photo's.


 
Heads are spontaneously combusting at the Sergeant Major Academy haha.


----------

